
Ask HN: Anyone know a good support API with Logging? - Richallen1
Has anyone come across a support API compatible with iOS that has logs of user activity to help diagnose issues?
======
skiltz
[https://raygun.com/raygun-providers/ios](https://raygun.com/raygun-
providers/ios)

